# Hello all....



## Mr PMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Mr PMS and am the proud owner of three Boyz names Pippin, Merri and Sam (PMS).


----------



## RitaPMS (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi honey!!! Thanks for telling me about this great new forum :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Gerald!! So great to have you and Rita here, and the kitties, of course!! 

Beautiful siggies both of you, BTW. :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Love the username lol, welcome aboard


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

YAY Gerald...so glad you made it over!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We're happy to have you join us, Gerald!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to you and your cute kitties!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Are PMS brothers? They are so lovely, and look like my Toby(rip) kitty. I still have Toby's sister, Silver.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

, Rita and cats!  Beautiful kitties  .


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gorgeous boys! Nice to see them again!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:yellbounce Gerald...  Welcome to Cat Forum... :kittyturn


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! Glad to have ya here!


----------

